# T-shirt Brands that use Rhinestones



## edua (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Guys, Im just wondering what famous tshirt brands use Rhinestone decorations other than Ed hardy...
Do you know nay others???


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

A lot of the "uban" brands like Baby Phat, Coogie and the line that Jay-Z (can't remember the name - need my kids for that) puts out do things in rhinestone/studs, along with their normal screenprinting, embroidery, etc.


----------



## edua (Oct 14, 2007)

Thank you, I actaully just discoverd anotehrone called RAWYALTY COUTURE


----------

